# OBS Studio 27.2 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2021)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

We have release candidate build for OBS Studio 27.2 available for testing! This will be a big release with lots of new features, including:

Support for AJA devices (both input and output)
Support for source blending modes (similar to Photoshop blending modes)
Experimental support for AOM AV1 and SVT-AV1 encoders (work best with strong CPUs)
Hotkey duplicate detection and filter search
Official Flatpak support for Linux
Updated CEF to Chrome 95 for browser sources/panels
RIST output support
And much, much more!
Find the the full patch notes and download links for *OBS Studio 27.2 Release Candidate 4 *here: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc4*
Flatpak Beta Installation:

```
$ flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub-beta https://flathub.org/beta-repo/flathub-beta.flatpakrepo
$ flatpak install flathub-beta com.obsproject.Studio
```

Ubuntu PPA Beta Installation:

```
Install
$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
$ sudo apt install obs-studio
Uninstall
$ sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
$ sudo apt remove obs-studio
```


Please give the release a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2021)

Known issues with beta 1:

Flatpak is currently being published to the wrong branch, will be fixed in next release
Crash when transitioning to a new scene using a transition override
Vertical audio meters are not properly grayed out


----------



## RichieTee (Dec 31, 2021)

Getting this error when I run OBS 27.2, I've had the file for a while (OBS 25) now and my OBS installation is on a different drive, but after updating to the latest beta version, I get this popup dialog. Tried lots of things even creating a folder for it, still no solution.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2021)

Seems like that comes from a third party plugin, perhaps an ASIO plugin. I would contact the developer of that plugin for assistance.


----------



## qhobbes (Dec 31, 2021)

Appears to use a bit less memory (~20MB in my setup). Not sure if it's the CEF improvements and/or QSV fixes. BlackMagic UltraStudio Mini Recorder still works. Lookin' good.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2021)

Beta 2 is now available: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-beta2


----------



## morinohito (Jan 1, 2022)

I tried using Beta2 on M1 iMac OS Monterey 12.1.
When I streamed it with niconico, the delivery stopped in a few minutes.


----------



## SHentschke (Jan 2, 2022)

There was once a rumor that version 27.2 should get BETA support for the Apple silicon chips.
Unfortunately, in the release note of V 27.2 BETA 2, I don't find anything about M1 support.
Does the V 27.2 Apple Silicon get support without Rosetta?


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 2, 2022)

I tried out the new Flatpak version and came across the following issue: After docking any browser window (I tried Twitch Chat and a custom Browser Dock) and then clicking on it, OBS and all other open windows basically froze. I was able to kill OBS from terminal though.

Apart from that the support of Blackmagic capture devices breaks using Flatpak. From what I read that issue probably has to be solved by their support though. I tried following these instructions (adapting the JSON to the latest drivers and the beta branch), wasn't successful though.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 2, 2022)

No, 27.2 does not include native Apple silicon support. That will probably come with the next major release (v28).


----------



## SHentschke (Jan 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> No, 27.2 does not include native Apple silicon support. That will probably come with the next major release (v28).


Do you know when the V28 is planned for?


----------



## Mario_PE_gamer (Jan 2, 2022)

Encode error [SVT-AV1]: https://obsproject.com/logs/MNG-ODKdSqxFPpXG


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 3, 2022)

SHentschke said:


> Do you know when the V28 is planned for?


Later this year.


----------



## Frankiemagic13 (Jan 3, 2022)

i got the beta to work on macbook pro M1 2021


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 4, 2022)

To be clear, OBS should work fine on M1 Macs via Rosetta. It does not have native support yet.


----------



## Frankiemagic13 (Jan 5, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> To be clear, OBS should work fine on M1 Macs via Rosetta. It does not have native support yet.


ahhh makes sense


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 5, 2022)

Mario_PE_gamer said:


> Encode error [SVT-AV1]: https://obsproject.com/logs/MNG-ODKdSqxFPpXG


How might someone reproduce this? What actual error did you get?


----------



## tmyrdal (Jan 6, 2022)

To bad that we need to log in to all accounts on every singel time we start the OBS studio beta.
It will be cool ot have remembered the logins and stays loged in on the streamings acouunts and all that, as the orginal obs studio does.

On every singel time I start the beta I need to log back in to everything lol. Isent it any way this can be remembered as the orginal version ?


----------



## vansontv (Jan 7, 2022)

Is it possible to update to play youtube, twitter and Facebook at the same time?


----------



## dcmouser (Jan 8, 2022)

Love the YouTube feature fixes regarding handling broadcasts that don't autostart, thank you for that.


----------



## RichieTee (Jan 8, 2022)

vansontv said:


> Is it possible to update to play youtube, twitter and Facebook at the same time?
> View attachment 78846


Wrong forum... This forum is for discussing OBS 27.2 Beta version.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 12, 2022)

Beta 3 has been released:  https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-beta3


----------



## Peerless (Jan 12, 2022)

thanks for fixing the vst resize issue :-) on windows 10 it seems good most the time(1-2 times the plugin was shown only 3/4), on windows11 the frame is always bigger as the plugin gui.


----------



## morinohito (Jan 14, 2022)

When I tried Beta 3, it worked fine on Nico Nico Live.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm having problem with copy/paste transform settings
I try to copy/paste the settings from a source and it doesn't work.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 21, 2022)

Andre Caleffi said:


> I'm having problem with copy/paste transform settings
> I try to copy/paste the settings from a source and it doesn't work.


Can you be more specific about the problems you are having? What exactly isn't working? Can you provide steps for somebody else to replicate the issue?


----------



## DA_iNFAMOUS_DRE (Jan 22, 2022)

Hi, OBS always crashes when i try to add a luma & stinger transition to a source. Here's my crash report.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2022)

DA_iNFAMOUS_DRE said:


> Hi, OBS always crashes when i try to add a luma & stinger transition to a source. Here's my crash report.


This bug has been fixed for the next beta.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2022)

Beta 4 has been released: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-beta4


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Jan 24, 2022)

Andre Caleffi said:


> I'm having problem with copy/paste transform settings
> I try to copy/paste the settings from a source and it doesn't work.


In beta 4 it worked again


----------



## meetem (Jan 27, 2022)

Everything's working! Much appreciated! This will be also nice to have premultiplied alpha blending mode, which is effectively a  GL_ONE, GL_ONE_MINUS_SRC_ALPHA blend mode. I'm working on custom unity render plugin for obs, and output buffer can only be blended correctly with premultiplied alpha unfortunately


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 30, 2022)

Release Candidate 1 is now available: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc1

The Release Candidate phase is the final testing phase where we check for any more last-minute bugs. If no more are found, this version will be used for full release. Please get in your last-minute testing!


----------



## GeeMack (Jan 31, 2022)

I've been experiencing a crash on exit, every exit, through the all beta versions and now still with 27.2rc1. The crash notice appears several seconds after closing the OBS program. The top few lines of the crash log lead me to believe there's an issue with the Advanced Scene Switcher, but the crash occurs even if I turn off the Advance Scene Switcher plugin before exiting. Log attached...


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 31, 2022)

GeeMack said:


> I've been experiencing a crash on exit, every exit, through the all beta versions and now still with 27.2rc1. The crash notice appears several seconds after closing the OBS program. The top few lines of the crash log lead me to believe there's an issue with the Advanced Scene Switcher, but the crash occurs even if I turn off the Advance Scene Switcher plugin before exiting. Log attached...


Can you ensure that you're up to date with the latest version of the Advanced Scene Switcher? https://github.com/WarmUpTill/SceneSwitcher/releases


----------



## GeeMack (Jan 31, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> Can you ensure that you're up to date with the latest version of the Advanced Scene Switcher? https://github.com/WarmUpTill/SceneSwitcher/releases



Thanks, I was on the previous version of the Advanced Scene Switcher when trying the OBS betas. The current version – 1.17.2 – appears to have resolved the crash-on-exit issue I was having with the new OBS 27.2rc1.


----------



## lblabr (Feb 6, 2022)

[newbe]
i complied latest version to use with raspi, seems to work so far, but i'm missing the feature to use an youtube account instead of a stream key...

my windows versuion shows





ist not there on my raspi build






on windows - version 27.1.3




on raspi 27.2.0 rc1


----------



## lblabr (Feb 6, 2022)

where and how do i connect my youtube account or is this feature removed in that release ?


----------



## lblabr (Feb 6, 2022)

at download for windows it's available.... do i need to complie with specific options ?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 6, 2022)

YouTube integration (as with all integrations) require compiling with a client ID and hash. We don't publish the OBS client ID and hash for security reasons, as it would allow other applications to impersonate OBS to users. You will have to register your own app on YouTube and get your own client ID and hash.


----------



## lblabr (Feb 7, 2022)

thanks a lot... i found out how


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2022)

Release Candidate 2 is now available: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc2


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 8, 2022)

Release Candidate 3 is now available, fixing a quick bug found in RC2: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc3


----------



## GeeMack (Feb 8, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> Release Candidate 3 is now available, fixing a quick bug found in RC2: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc3



On that web page the notice directly under the RC3 heading says... " *WARNING: Release Candidate 3 has a regression*..." and says not to use it. It seems that should say "Release Candidate 2" instead.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2022)

Release candidate 4 is now out, sorry about that issue: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.0-rc4


----------



## uematsufreak (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm unsure if it's necessarily due to OBS, but this has been an issue since using both 27.2 RC1 and 27.2 RC4. Sometimes when I click (either left click or right click) while OBS is open, my entire system freezes. I'm currently leaving OBS closed for the time being to see if I can replicate the issue with OBS closed, but I've had five full freezes so far with OBS open in the last 10 or so hours of OBS being open on my machine. (I've removed my mouse software and updated my video drivers as well and the issue persisted.)


----------



## uematsufreak (Feb 9, 2022)

I've rolled back to 27.1.3 and have been doing work in it for the past 5.5 hours with no issue, so it does seem very likely the freezes were being caused by 27.2 RC builds.


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 9, 2022)

uematsufreak said:


> I'm unsure if it's necessarily due to OBS, but this has been an issue since using both 27.2 RC1 and 27.2 RC4. Sometimes when I click (either left click or right click) while OBS is open, my entire system freezes. I'm currently leaving OBS closed for the time being to see if I can replicate the issue with OBS closed, but I've had five full freezes so far with OBS open in the last 10 or so hours of OBS being open on my machine. (I've removed my mouse software and updated my video drivers as well and the issue persisted.)


Same here. System completely freezes up at random times while OBS RC4 is running. Could be a plugin..


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2022)

Can you both post your OBS logs?


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 9, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> Can you both post your OBS logs?


Here you go: https://obsproject.com/logs/3bhz_vrJXylRj703
The system froze approx. one Minute after OBS 27.2-rc4 was launched. 27.1.3 runs fine.


----------



## uematsufreak (Feb 10, 2022)

"2022-02-07 14-27-39" is the first freeze I got on RC1 about 1.5 hours into a stream. "2022-02-08 22-27-19" is the fifth (and last before rolling back) freeze I got on RC4 just testing things in OBS while migrating between bots. I've had 27.1.3 open for around 20 hours straight now with no issue.


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 10, 2022)

uematsufreak said:


> "2022-02-07 14-27-39" is the first freeze I got on RC1 about 1.5 hours into a stream. "2022-02-08 22-27-19" is the fifth (and last before rolling back) freeze I got on RC4 just testing things in OBS while migrating between bots. I've had 27.1.3 open for around 20 hours straight now with no issue.


To confirm, this is a whole system freeze, not just OBS hanging ("Not Responding")?


----------



## uematsufreak (Feb 10, 2022)

For me yes. Full hard lock. All audio stops, everything completely stops responding (including inputs) 100% system-wide. Have to hold the power button to turn off and cold boot from there.


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 10, 2022)

WizardCM said:


> To confirm, this is a whole system freeze, not just OBS hanging ("Not Responding")?


Same here. The whole system freezes completely. In my case mostly a few minutes after starting OBS. The interesting thing is: As far as I can tell (still testing though), this problem doesn't occur if I start OBS in portable mode (different folder/location, same settings/scenes, same plugins)..


----------



## uematsufreak (Feb 10, 2022)

My freezes take anywhere from 15 minutes to three hours to happen. So far I've only installed the RC builds over my 27.1.3 stable build though, so maybe a portable version placed elsewhere would be good for me, too.


----------



## lblabr (Feb 10, 2022)

troyhammaren said:


> Same here. The whole system freezes completely. In my case mostly a few minutes after starting OBS. The interesting thing is: As far as I can tell (still testing though), this problem doesn't occur if I start OBS in portable mode (different folder/location, same settings/scenes, same plugins)..


i have a question: how do you start OBS with correct path ? i'm trying to start obs in autostart i have problems to configure the right path locations, manuall starting from installation path works, but executing from absolute path does not

thanks in advance

Lars


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 10, 2022)

lblabr said:


> i have a question: how do you start OBS with correct path ? i'm trying to start obs in autostart i have problems to configure the right path locations, manuall starting from installation path works, but executing from absolute path does not
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Lars


Not sure, if I understand your question. 

Make sure you properly start OBS in portable mode. https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-and-obs-studio-portable-mode-on-windows.359/ I copied all my settings from %appdata%\obs-studio to the portable path \config\obs-studio.


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 10, 2022)

uematsufreak said:


> My freezes take anywhere from 15 minutes to three hours to happen. So far I've only installed the RC builds over my 27.1.3 stable build though, so maybe a portable version placed elsewhere would be good for me, too.


OBS 27.2.0 RC4 in portable mode was running without any problems for the last 15 hours. The installed version (I installed/updated it over 27.1.3 too) still freezes the system after a few minutes.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 10, 2022)

troyhammaren said:


> Same here. The whole system freezes completely. In my case mostly a few minutes after starting OBS. The interesting thing is: As far as I can tell (still testing though), this problem doesn't occur if I start OBS in portable mode (different folder/location, same settings/scenes, same plugins)..


Are you absolutely sure that the portal version has all the same plugins? Can you post a log from the portable version?


----------



## troyhammaren (Feb 11, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> Are you absolutely sure that the portal version has all the same plugins? Can you post a log from the portable version?


The portable version should have all the same plugins because I copied all the relevant files from the installation folder straight to the portable folder. Here's a log file from the portable version.


----------



## Padinn (Feb 14, 2022)

Also getting a full system lock on RC4 but its hard to replicate. If it happens its usually in first ten minutes of stream and happens right after a scene switch. I've also gamed on it fine for 7+ hours.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 14, 2022)

We're tracking the hard lock issue closely -- please be sure to post your log if you experience the issue.

Unfortunately we are going to be forced to release as soon as possible due to the Twitch API deprecation without having a complete understanding of what causes this hang issue, but we're hoping that we can identify the cause quickly and work toward a hotfix. So far we suspect it might be related to NVIDIA drivers and/or the CEF 95 upgrade, but reproducing the issue has proven difficult. We greatly appreciate any debugging information you can provide.


----------



## Padinn (Feb 15, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> We're tracking the hard lock issue closely -- please be sure to post your log if you experience the issue.
> 
> Unfortunately we are going to be forced to release as soon as possible due to the Twitch API deprecation without having a complete understanding of what causes this hang issue, but we're hoping that we can identify the cause quickly and work toward a hotfix. So far we suspect it might be related to NVIDIA drivers and/or the CEF 95 upgrade, but reproducing the issue has proven difficult. We greatly appreciate any debugging information you can provide.


I am noticing it is crashing pretty consistently when I switch to my "BRB" scene. I don't know if my log will help much, I've had it crash twice before even starting just selecting that scene.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/xVnbGbG0bk20rbKl
		


**EDIT**
Make that three times straight. Hopefully that helps you guys narrow it down, seems easy to replicate doing that. I missed that 27.2 official is out, I will test that now.


----------



## Padinn (Feb 15, 2022)

Yeah, official launch crashed immediately too. On Nvidia drivers that released today, it seems worse then yesterday.


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 15, 2022)

Padinn said:


> Yeah, official launch crashed immediately too. On Nvidia drivers that released today, it seems worse then yesterday.


When you say crash, do you mean OBS crashes, or your computer freezes?


----------



## ZakkWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey guys, 

I'm not sure if this is where I should be posting this, but it seems like others are having a similar issue as myself in this thread.

Up until updating to 27.2.0 OBS has run perfectly fine. Since updating last night, both OBS and Windows has been freezing to the point that a hard reset is necessary.

This is the general course of action, leading up to a crash:

Upon launching OBS the software runs fine for a while (Not streaming or recording, the time period can range from a minute to 20 minutes), thereafter the Webcam crashes, browser sources stop working and then OBS itself freezes. This is followed by Windows locking up as well. 

On different occasions, various different things continued to occur.

On some crashes, my mouse cursor still works. While on others the sound continues to play. 

On one specific crash, Windows froze for about 3 minutes, then went to a black screen and I could hear beeping (through my headphones). None of this happened in the previous version of OBS.

My Windows & Nvidia drivers are up to date, and graphical stress tests don't cause any issues. Attached are the crash reports I could retrieve. PS, not all crash reports were saved as most of the time I had to hard reset my PC. 

_Whoa, as I'm writing this I have OBS open (not streaming or recording) and my Windows locked up, only to come back...  _

Something else I should also mention is that I have had a look at Windows Reliability History - after these crashes, and it states:  LiveKernelEvent Code _141_, which I believe is related to graphics drivers, correct me if I'm wrong.

I also noted that two of the crash reports mention "nvaudioeffects.dll"

I'm not sure if any of this will help, as it's my first time posting. But hopefully, something may be gleamed to solve this issue.

Kind Regards
Zakk


----------



## Gradus (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi guys,

I have installed 27.2 yesterday and my streaming PC got frozen after 15 minutes. I have tried several times, but the same issue occured each time. I have reverted OBS version to 27.1.3 and it runs solid.


----------



## vansontv (Feb 17, 2022)

There are still errors, why don't you install them until the error is gone


----------



## SteveH73 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi peoples, just a quick note that after I installed move transition 2.5.8 using the windows installer, obs 27.2 hangs on startup. Not sure if related to your issue or not but uninstall fixed. (Also are you aware that in studio mode, source show/hides do not affect program but only preview?)

Update: after unzipping file and reinstalling, obs seems ok


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 22, 2022)

OBS Studio 27.2.1 has been released, with a fix for the system crash issue: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/27.2.1

With that, I will be locking this thread. If need further help with the release, please post in the appropriate forum, or join the Discord.


----------

